# History of interior walls



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone know the years of change from plaster to bagboard,,to drywall,and anyone know anything baout the bagboard that was used,think thats what it was called????


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

When you say bagboard what are talking about??? I have never heard of it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

muddermankc said:


> Anyone know the years of change from plaster to bagboard,,to drywall,and anyone know anything baout the bagboard that was used,think thats what it was called????


it's on this site some where,but here's a google link http://home.howstuffworks.com/drywall1.htm


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

my old man always called it beaver board. i have repaired lots of it. pin nails every 4 inches apart. after 40 or 50 years , TEAR IT OUT! but homeowners/general contractors want to save all they can on sh#t work . 3/8 rock very brittle after all that time. some houses can be repaired, most can not. any home built before 1980 tear it out. start over. but remember ASBESTOS, ASBESTOS ,ASBESTOS!!!!!!!!! when i was young @ dumb i would fix anything. now i ask , how old is this home?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

HEY CAPT. when did compound become asbestos free? i was told pre 1977????


----------



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone ever smell that burning smell when your up in an old accoustic skylight,never knew what the hell it was but kind of scared me,of course i just scraped and repaired like a dumb ask. Kind of burnt my nostrils,happened more than once.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

moore said:


> HEY CAPT. when did compound become asbestos free? i was told pre 1977????


1978,anything after that was suppose to be free of it[rrriiigghhht!!]


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

In 1989 the United States Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) issued the Asbestos Ban and Phase Out Rule which was subsequently overturned in the case of Corrosion Proof Fittings v. EPA, 947 F.2d 1201 (5th Cir. 1991). This ruling leaves many consumer products that can still legally contain trace amounts of asbestos. For a clarification of products which legally contain asbestos, read the EPA's clarification statement.[59]
The EPA has proposed a concentration limit of seven million fibers per liter of drinking water for long fibers (lengths greater than or equal to 5 µm). The Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA), has set limits of 100,000 fibers with lengths greater than or equal to 5 µm per cubic meter of workplace air for eight-hour shifts and 40-hour work weeks.

rebel


----------

